# reddish-brown Algae



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

I got some kind of reddish-brown growth on only one of my plants, the one att. to a rock.does not come off easily. What can I do? It's on the rock know


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Post some pics that way we can better Id it.


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You can never get a good Pic of a tank lol, I would love to know how these guys who do it really do it.

But back to your Algae, it could very well be Beard Algae, it has prob came into your tank on 1 of your Plants, remove any leaves that have it(I would just bin any plants that have it on it), take out and clean anything that you can with a light bleach mix(you could try a good scrub in tankwater first), if you can get a hold of a proper Siamese Algae eater it should have a munch at it, not many touch this algae.


----------

